# Custom Portafilter Handle



## jtc (Dec 19, 2016)

Aluminum portfilter handle, think it better suits the machine. Does get hot if machine is left on for a long time, usually not an issue. Have just made a new one which has a larger diameter which goes a bit better, will upload a pic when its on.


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

Ooh nice! Are you taking commissions for other models?


----------



## GengisKhan (May 8, 2017)

looks really nice but have you thought about making a wooden handle as well?


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

PF handles are made of non heat conducting materials for a reason !!


----------



## jtc (Dec 19, 2016)

I made this at uni with what material was available unfortunately there was no wood, i would have preferred to use stainless steel as it has a much lower heat coefficient than that of Aluminium but still gives the shiny aesthetic which i like. All materials conduct heat just at different rates so i think for my application (non-commercial) this is fine as it would take over 40 mins before the handle becomes uncomfortable to hold and its very rare that i would have my machine on for this length of time.

Since i graduated last week i won't be able to make anymore as i no longer have access to the lathes, i may look into outsourcing them on a CNC lathe at a fabrication company though and will post on here if the prices aren't too bad.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I bought an Orchestrale Nota from Bb and one of the options was for a stainless steel handle which was beautiful


----------



## jtc (Dec 19, 2016)

Finally got the second handle on the machine, larger diameter seems to suit the it better.


----------

